# 39 SeaVee or 39 Yellowfin ?



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

Ok...just drooling but showing my 10 yr old these boats. He says he'll buy me one when he makes it to the major leagues. 

If you had to choose between the 2, which one? I gotta tell ya, I love the YF but the SeaVee video of the 39 and it's look....I'd have to lean SeaVee.

Also, if money was no object and you had your own mechanic...Outboards or inboards? I sure like the clean transom without any motors but if those 2 things above aren't an issue, what are the pros' and con's? Speed primarily?


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

When you get either one let me know, I will go fishing with you and let you know what I think!! BOAT ON!!!!!


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

Ex Boat Capt. Carp said:


> When you get either one let me know, I will go fishing with you and let you know what I think!! BOAT ON!!!!!


haha...exactly.


----------



## GETREEL (Oct 15, 2010)

*Sea Hunter*

Don't forget about the 37' or 40' Sea Hunter!! I'm sure everyone checked em out at the boat show. I really like the build quality.

http://www.seahunterboats.com/


----------



## tunaCRAZY (Apr 29, 2009)

seavee for me..no doubt


----------



## TexasBillfishChampionship (Dec 5, 2011)

Out of those two, the SeaVee hands down (w/ Pods). However, with the kind of money it takes to buy either of those new, you can pick up a used 45 Cabo, 43 Viking, or many other big boats for the same $$$.


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

so what about the diesel v outboards ?


----------



## TexasBillfishChampionship (Dec 5, 2011)

The SeaVee with pods will maneuver MUCH better than the outboards. I think that is what sells me the most. They should also use less fuel at troll (8-9knts). 

I'd venture to say the fuel economy will also be better. Just a guess. Cleaner transom, larger cockpit, etc. Plus, we often tote fuel on the deck in Texas, I'd rather that be diesel. One issue with the SeaVee is the inboards eat up a ton of fuel capacity. The outboard model holds 570 gallons, but the inboard version only holds 380. Gonna have to pack a bladder.


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

TexasBillfishChampionship said:


> The SeaVee with pods will maneuver MUCH better than the outboards. I think that is what sells me the most. They should also use less fuel at troll (8-9knts).
> 
> I'd venture to say the fuel economy will also be better. Just a guess. Cleaner transom, larger cockpit, etc. Plus, we often tote fuel on the deck in Texas, I'd rather that be diesel. One issue with the SeaVee is the inboards eat up a ton of fuel capacity. The outboard model holds 570 gallons, but the inboard version only holds 380. Gonna have to pack a bladder.


Well...this was me drooling over these boats while living in Ft Lauderdale 

Don't have to run very far at all over there and Bimini is like 50 NM. So in my drooling daydreaming state, fuel really doens't matter 

I think 380 would be sufficient.


----------



## Sounding_7th (Dec 20, 2011)

YF for sure!!! those things are the ferraris of the sea


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

seavee


----------



## nxfedlt1 (Aug 24, 2009)

owned both albeit different sizes, prefer the seavee for all reasons other than speed and aesthetics, but both great boat companies.

Oh, I like the YF deck drains too.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Between the two boats shown it would be the Sea Vee for sure. Can't I just have both?


----------



## doughboy361 (Mar 5, 2010)

Sea Vee here also. Yellowfin cockpit for fishing is to small and the bow is to high for fishing. Yellowfin only looks good but if you want a fishing machine I'll go with Sea Vee. BTW Freeman coming out with a 37'. I would go with that over the Sea Vee or Yellowfin


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

mstrelectricman said:


> Between the two boats shown it would be the Sea Vee for sure. Can't I just have both?


yep ! It's a daydreaming thread.


----------



## justhookit (Sep 29, 2005)

TexasBillfishChampionship said:


> Out of those two, the SeaVee hands down (w/ Pods). However, with the kind of money it takes to buy either of those new, you can pick up a used 45 Cabo, 43 Viking, or many other big boats for the same $$$.


Man, there is a 43 SeaVee with IPS here in Port A. Drool.

Although the cruise numbers look a little low on the tests that I have seen. Thought it would be a bit faster.


----------



## Catn' Around (May 21, 2004)

justhookit said:


> Man, there is a 43 SeaVee with IPS here in Port A. Drool.
> 
> Although the cruise numbers look a little low on the tests that I have seen. Thought it would be a bit faster.


If I remember correctly the 43 with pods got like 4.5 kpg at. 9 knots and almost 2 kpg at cruise. I'll see if I still have that magazine.

My vote would be the in board see vee school bus motors raise more fish


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Holy ****! I counted around 82 rod holders in that SeaVee, lol


----------



## TOM WEBER (Aug 14, 2005)

Pod boat is 1.5 mpg. Climbed all over one in Miami at show. My only concern (which may not be real) was deck water getting thru the many deck hatches onto all the below deck mechanical and electrical connections. I suspect it would be a dream to run and all of this could easily be kept well oiled with a little time and effort. Believe I was looking for something I did not like and that was all I could find.


----------



## TOM WEBER (Aug 14, 2005)

hotrod said:


> holy ****! I counted around 82 rod holders in that seavee, lol


 you need 84 !!


----------



## dustin hall (Sep 4, 2009)

I fished a 39 Sea Vee with trip 350 Yammis out of Venice. When we left out in the morning seas were calm and the thing was a dream, then a front blew in and kicked the seas up to 3-5's and the thing pounded like nothing Ive seen. We were in the back just getting DRENCHED on both sides of the boat (not just the windward side) for the entire ride back in. The boat looked great and had lots of bells and whistles, but that one ride on the gulf chop changed my mind. In my opinion, the 36 YF has a much softer ride in the chop than a 39 Sea Vee, but I can't speak to the 39 YF (never been on one).
That being said, I don't think you could go wrong with either, Im sure both have their advantages....but my vote goes to the YF.


----------



## dn17 (Jul 19, 2010)

Its stepped hulls in general....they wanna go fast, no matter what the seas are.


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

TOM WEBER said:


> Pod boat is 1.5 mpg. Climbed all over one in Miami at show. My only concern (which may not be real) was deck water getting thru the many deck hatches onto all the below deck mechanical and electrical connections. I suspect it would be a dream to run and all of this could easily be kept well oiled with a little time and effort. Believe I was looking for something I did not like and that was all I could find.


reading on their site about this and all are gasket line, so no water. And all electronics are above any water access..

"Notice the gasket that runs all the way around the inside to keep water out, assuring your gear stays dry and salt free. All lids are flush with the deck, two-piece molded, and finished on both sides. "

*Wiring & Electronics Installation*

Check out the tinned-copper wiring on a SeaVee offshore powerboat and you'll notice that everything is neat, tidy and clean. Connections are crimped properly and insulated against salt intrusion. We use breakers instead of fuses and even the battery switches are located inside the console to keep them free of salt and moisture. As a result, electrical problems are unheard of among SeaVee owners.


----------



## justhookit (Sep 29, 2005)

Catn' Around said:


> If I remember correctly the 43 with pods got like 4.5 kpg at. 9 knots and almost 2 kpg at cruise. I'll see if I still have that magazine.
> 
> My vote would be the in board see vee school bus motors raise more fish


Pretty sure it was more like 1.2 mpg at cruise, but I was really talking more about speed. Cruise was 26 knots or something close to that which is what surprised me. I have one of the articles laying around here somewhere I need to find it.

But back to the subject, yeah that 43 express with inboards (and the one here has a tower) to me makes the perfect billfishing boat.


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

*Contender 39 T*

*$285,000.00 Trip Yamaha F-350's W/New AmerTrail Trailer Loaded ... *

*Ready to Fish ... *


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

That's not a YF or a Seavee. You have failed to bring any info on the opening boats mentioned. I award you no points, a reddie and may God have mercy on your soul.

















 J/K Fine lookiing boat.


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

I sale what I can See not See what I can Sale .. There are No 39 Yellowfins out there for sale .. To order one you will have to wait 6 to 8 mth's.. So that's why I put up the 39 T Contender ..


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

Hotrod said:


> Holy ****! I counted around 82 rod holders in that SeaVee, lol


Ya you would think it would have more lol


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

Reel_Blessed II said:


> Well...*this was me drooling* over these boats while living in Ft Lauderdale
> 
> Don't have to run very far at all over there and Bimini is like 50 NM. So in my drooling daydreaming state, fuel really doens't matter
> 
> I think 380 would be sufficient.





Reel_Blessed II said:


> yep ! *It's a daydreaming thread*.





ccrocker1313 said:


> I sale what I can See not See what I can Sale .. There are No 39 Yellowfins out there for sale .. To order one you will have to wait 6 to 8 mth's.. So that's why I put up the 39 T Contender ..


I'm not in the market for a new boat especially these that cost :clover::clover::clover:.  This was a comparison thread between the 2.

:brew2:


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Best boat*

My next boat will have air conditioning. It is just too hot to enjoy yourself when there is no breeze and 105 degrees.

Mike


----------



## TOM WEBER (Aug 14, 2005)

One cool thing re pod boat the hold position feature. Get up cuurent on a rig or reef and hit a button and sit there. Otherwise they are all really nice in my opinion. TW


----------

